# Poplar bark



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Well it is the time of year again when a lot of species bark is slipping particularly tulip poplar. I have had several whole 12' logs come shooting out of their skin this week leaving a nice bark tube. This makes unloading log trucks very exciting. 
I know that you can buy bark siding, has any one ever made any or done anything with bark?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cottonwood bark (on big ones) is worth more than the log, carvers love it. Any hardwood bark makes good mulch around the lawn.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 8, 2010)

You can make bark buckets or other containers!?. Out of those poplar trees skins. If I had been prepaired I would have asked for them when we hand built that three sided shelter earlier this spring. I think much like birch bark it could have been turned cambiun(sic) or inside up and layered on the top for the roof. You know a good woodsman could built a shelter in an afternoon using this method and could spend a tolorable few months in it while hunting in a particular area.(1750-1800)


----------

